
Show HN: Storyly – User Engagement Platform Bringing Stories to Every Mobile App - kaanuynk
https://storyly.io/
======
kaanuynk
Hi everyone,

We developed a lightweight SDK bringing stories to every mobile app. We
position our product as a user engagement tool through which you can create
stories (with features like interactivity, deep-linking, personalization,
social media integration) and track performance analytics.

You can use Storyly for

\- interacting with your users by asking their feedback and opinion

\- onboarding your users by showcasing your app features

\- featuring your content, offerings and products

\- personalizing stories based on your users’ feed

\- monetizing your story places via direct deals

Feel free to check it out and shoot any feedback you have!

